# Soooo, I bought a 6-site aeroponic kit!!!!



## doug1627 (Mar 27, 2006)

Yea i decided to purchase an aeroponic system.....I payed 150$ for the system then about 50$ to complete the process(grow media, ph kit, etc)  so far it is working great, the plants are growing much faster.  what do you guys think of aeroponics, it works by constantly misting the roots with water and nutrients.


----------



## doug1627 (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.wormsway.com/detail.asp?sku=AMA210#  heres a link for the pic.


----------



## SmokeStar21 (Mar 28, 2006)

Good luck, I am also trying to set up a new hydro grow ebb and flood system


----------



## GanjaGuru (Mar 28, 2006)

I've tried about every kind of indoor growing.  Of all the methods I've used, aeroponics produced the most explosive growth.
However, it is also the most labor-intensive method I've tried.  I ran aeroponics for a few months but after the 3rd time I lost plants to a clogged nozzle I went back to ebb n flow.
A clogged nozzle can kill a plant in just a few hours, and since the roots of each plant are usually intertwined with the roots from other plants, it affects them as well as the roots from the dead plant rot.
A ppm meter is a must, it's nearly impossible to grow organically, and you need to add H2O2 (hydrogen peroxide) several times/day.
I found I needed to tend my aerogrow more often then 1 time a day, vs. ebb n flo which I could walk away from for a week with no problem.
But if you have the time required to tweak & tinker with it, it produces mondo buds quicker than any other way.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 28, 2006)

doug1627 said:
			
		

> Yea i decided to purchase an aeroponic system.....I payed 150$ for the system then about 50$ to complete the process(grow media, ph kit, etc) so far it is working great, the plants are growing much faster. what do you guys think of aeroponics, it works by constantly misting the roots with water and nutrients.


whats up doug1627. thats a sweet looking system. cant wait to see it hooked up and running with some babies in it.


----------



## doug1627 (Mar 28, 2006)

yea i am shopping for a digi camera so i can get pics of it, i currently have 3 plants growing all very small only 3-4 inches


----------



## doug1627 (Mar 28, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> I've tried about every kind of indoor growing. Of all the methods I've used, aeroponics produced the most explosive growth.
> However, it is also the most labor-intensive method I've tried. I ran aeroponics for a few months but after the 3rd time I lost plants to a clogged nozzle I went back to ebb n flow.
> A clogged nozzle can kill a plant in just a few hours, and since the roots of each plant are usually intertwined with the roots from other plants, it affects them as well as the roots from the dead plant rot.
> A ppm meter is a must, it's nearly impossible to grow organically, and you need to add H2O2 (hydrogen peroxide) several times/day.
> ...


hydrogen peroxide several times a day???? when the plants are in the system or out????


----------

